# MONROE, MI - "B15" Adult F B&T



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I came across Miss "B15" while looking around on Petfinder.*

*She is currently at the Monroe County Animal Control shelter and is being posted by the Alliance for Spay-Neuter Pet Rescue, but she is not in rescue. Monroe County Animal Control is a kill shelter.*

*The only information given is that Miss B15 was found as a stray. There is no other information given about her. If you'd like to know more, please contact the rescue group that does the posting for the Monroe County Animal Control facility at the e-mail address given below or call the shelter directly at the phone number given below.*

*Monroe, MI is between Toledo, OH & Detroit, MI and is very easy access off of I-75.*

*B15*










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Monroe, MI | B15

*Monroe County Animal Control*
*911 S. Raisinville Rd.*
*Monroe, MI 48161 *
*734-240-3125*
[email protected]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted


----------

